# I am so dissapointed in you Jaximus...



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I don't usually post unboxing videos but I did this to protect everyone that can be subject to the deceipt of the forum member named Jaximus. We agreed to a trade a few weeks ago and his end got here yesterday. I was a little surprised to say the least. Here is my video. You guys judge for yourselves. The evidence is overwhelming.






Why would you do such a thing Jaximus???

SF


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ha. Awesome.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha, wow. Was this really your trade?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Smiling Fury...Jax.....to the 2 of you...I give a standing ovation :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: . Well played...both of you. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.

By the way...awesome collection!

Todd


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah...Jax is kind of the worst person ever. That's just shameful he would have done something like that.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude. You got screwed. WTF Jax?


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Yeah non of the crap is going to catch on. Reminds me of this time a asked me to invest in in something called "google" what a stupid name. :screwy:

:rofl: Too Funny


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

such half a$$ery work on them slingshots, you should burn them and send him back the ashs. :rofl: you guys are :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll never trade with him.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Youse guys are CRAZY!!!!!!!! So Cool Ang!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I had a great laugh. SF you can send that pile of troublesome slingshots my way...just so you don't have to look at them and remember your painful experience.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

AWWW He!! Guys!!! W wawwat's in the BOX?!?!?!? I won't trade with him! I promise!!! I'm dying here.... Comon Snide-n-furry! I mean, Smiling Fury. Send me a still or something....... What is it?!?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

==============================================================================================================
I don't usually post unboxing videos but I did this to protect everyone that can be subject to the deceipt of the forum member named Jaximus.

We agreed to a trade a few weeks ago and his end got here yesterday.

I was a little surprised to say the least. Here is my video. You guys judge for yourselves. The evidence is overwhelming.

==============================================================================================================

SmilingFury,

This seems way too tragic and sad and yet, it appears to be happening more and more often when dealing with "Friends" on the internet.

Still, for some odd reason, I can see value in all of the items Jaximus sent.

Being into recycling, I would love to trade a mystery box for all of those misfits you received from him.

In fact, I might even be willing reimburse you for the value of the shipping charges (Up to $6.95) once I receive the package and have recycled all of the items...

Trust me, you will NOT be disappointed this time....


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Just Downright Disrespectful Of Him! After You Sent Him Band Materials, Ammo, A Natural Fork, High Quality Aluminum, And Much More, And He Sends You These Bent Slingshots With The Bottoms Missing! Unbelievable.

You Guys Are Great, You Had Me Laughing For A While.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm deleting my account.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 62944


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

treefork said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif images (3).jpg


Lol.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

So funny


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:rofl: :rolling:


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

That was wild guys. I needed a good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

This is a joke right?? That stuff looks fantastic in my opinion!

Brian


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ShadyBeach said:


> This is a joke right?? That stuff looks fantastic in my opinion!
> 
> Brian


Yes Brian, it is a joke. Jax posted a goof unboxing from me so this video was my counter.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a joke alright. Not a single person stood up for me? Really? You guys really hurt my feelings. I may never be able to trust again...


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

So, who won the boxing match?

Seems both of you lost, which is so sad, because Jaximus seemed so happy in the beginning..

Jaximus, perhaps you were a little too trusting, but this exchange has been a valuable lesson and will be viewed as such.

Sometimes, no matter how hard we try, we miss the mark and fall short...

We all let you down by not standing up.

(Somehow I missed the queue and did not know we were supposed to stand)


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Jokes are always more funny when you explain them...

Hahaha. See.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

You have soooo much to complain about! Jaximus you should be ashamed of youself(can i be your friend) !!
& Fury i don't know how you kept a straight voice while making the video. I would've been screaming with rage.
Thnx for the Warning, Mike


----------

